# Inexpensive Double Din Navigation?



## Nicky Carts (Aug 18, 2013)

The head unit in my GTO is very finicky when it comes to reading CD's. I think it's just the laser or what not. Nonetheless, I want to take this opportunity to put in an aftermarket double-din radio, preferably with navigation. I've been trying to find a good deal and then came across a bunch of knock-off brands, some with some decent reviews. Otherwise I may just go with a Clarion NX501 which seems solid but won't break my wallet. Any recommendations or feedback would be very much appreciated. 

Some of the ones I'm talking about:
double din navigation | eBay

Thanks.
-Nick

EDIT/ADD: After some additional window shopping, I'm starting to really like the Eonon units (G2104 or GG2240) as a reasonable option so anything on that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I wouldn't take a chance on purchasing anything directly from Hong Kong. Maybe USB cables, phone chargers, etc. but not a car stereo or other things at that level. Think about the logistical problems you'd have if there was a problem with the item. It can take up to a month (or more) to get the item(s) so it would take nearly two months (or more) turn around time to return one and get a replacement.


----------



## Nicky Carts (Aug 18, 2013)

I just have one more question before I go ahead and do the install with a buddy. Does my car require that I purchase an adapter so that it will run after I install the aftermarket headunit? I know that some cars, primarily the ones that "beep" through the speakers when the doors open (or other similar events) sometimes won't start if an aftermarket head unit is in without the proper adapter.

Thank you.
-Nick


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

These cars don't work that way. The only adapter(s) you need on these cars is one to connect the aftermarket unit to the harness, and one for the antenna. Also, if you want, there is a kit for the steering wheel controls if your aftermarket unit has a provision for them.


----------



## Nicky Carts (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks. Apparently my aftermarket unit already has steering wheel control wiring built in (provided I do the wiring right) and the rest I have so I should be good. If this all goes smooth, I'll post a video or some pics. (Otherwise I may need more help. lol)


----------



## Nicky Carts (Aug 18, 2013)

Turns out the damn thing didn't fit. Was way too big and was at least over .25" wider than the faceplate so even using a dremel was not an option. I guess that's what I get for going cheap.


----------

